# Custom short run manufacturers?



## jlassen (Dec 5, 2013)

So, from the little I've been able to see on ebay, there seems to have been a tradition of custom mods, and short run custom engines and cars being done by companies.... either 2nd party mods of mass manufactured items, or custom fabrication. Anybody who does Custom Shells to go on mass manufactured bodies?

What are some of the companies out there that can turn out a short run of Custom engines and cars? I've seen some regional clubs talk about how they can get a custom run of cars if they get orders up high enough.

Anything on the super high end? What are the numbers for some the really high end detailed models? 

Just wondering... trying to get a sense of the hobby and what is possible.

-jl


----------

